# What are the Qualification code for the MP QL-3 course?



## icemanwpg (19 Dec 2021)

Hi everyone!

Just looking to find out as to know what's the National Qualification (NQual) competency code for the QL-3 course.  I know that the QL-5A is ACHP, but I'm looking for the NQ-3 one.  Anyone ?!

Thanks


----------

